# What Is The Problem Of His Eye?



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

What Is The Problem Of His Eye?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

It couldve taken a knock and it left the pupil damaged, much like this one in pic. Once the whiteness cleared the pupil was smaller like in your pic but it could still see out of it.


----------

